# Feodor Ivanovich Chaliapin 1873 - 1938



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Улица Гра́фтио / Ulitsa Gráftio - Дом-музей Шаляпина / Chaliapin Memorial Apartment (Museum since 1998)

During our 2014 summer holiday in St Petersburg we visited the apartment where Chaliapin lived from 1914 until 1922. The coming days I will add more photos from the apartment.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Portrait of Chaliapin 1930s Bronze by Rafael Radonyo










Chaliapin as Don Quixote 1952 by Ivan Kavaleridze


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Chaliapin's Boris Godunov outfit










Chaliapin & Gorkiy at Volgariver 1964 by Ivan Kavaleridze


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Great photos, thanks TxllxT!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The living room










Who knows St Petersburg has the world's largest amount of museum-apartments. Apart from tasting the affluent way of life of a world famous opera singer, one gets the opportunity of seeing a quite complete 'roaring twenties' interior as such.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd only previously seen photos of him on stage as Don Quichotte or Boris Godunov - never knew he was clean-shaven!

Yes, thanks for the fine photos of an interesting-looking place.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Portrait of Chaliapin 1922 by Boris Mikhaylovich Kustodiev. Probably the most well known painting in the apartment. The fur coat has a peculiar history. The Mariinsky theatre was not able to pay Chaliapin in money (because of the financial chaos after the Revolution), so instead he was paid with a robbed fur coat.










Maxim Gorky, I presume.










Portrait of Chaliapin by Nikoláy Vasíl'yevich Kharitónov


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Portrait of Fyodor Chaliapin 1917 by Alexandre Yevgenievich Yakovlev










Bedroom


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Caruso, Callas, Chaliapin

Three pillars of opera.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Dinner Room


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Living Room










From this photo collection I recognise only Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov. Please help!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Concert Room


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Street Entrance to the Museum Apartment


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

That's a classy looking pad, excellently photographed! I love the gilded cabinet gramophone!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Next time we visit St. Petersburg (we hope to do so in June this year in combination with visiting my wife's father, who reached the age of 87 years last week), we'll probably 'do' the museum-apartment of Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov. High on our wish-list is the apartment of Dmitri Shostakovich, but this is (because it's a private museum) not possible without prior arrangements. I would like to invite all TC-members to bring their photo tours with a classical music/opera association to the forum, because not everyone has the opportunity to look around on such sacred grounds. In March we plan to climb the Green Hill in Bayreuth & stroll around in the Bavarian town; let's hope the weather will be fine with spring in the air!


----------

